# Studienprojekt "Jingle"



## <desty> (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,


ich studiere Medienproduktion an einer FH in NRW und habe dieses Semester die Aufgabe bekommen, für einen Werbefilm einen Jingly zu produzieren. Dieser Jingle soll als Wiedererkennungswert dienen und zudem recht gut produziert sein.

Mit diesem Post möchte ich gerne Anfragen, mit welchem Programm ihr soetwas realisieren würdet und desweiteren, ob ihr ein paar Seiten mit Beispiel-Jingles kennt.



Ich würde mich sehr über einige Antworten freuen... und zudem würde mir eine große Last von den Schultern fallen, da ich im Bereich Audio bisher (fast) keine Erfahrungen habe


MfG
desty


----------



## The_Maegges (15. Mai 2007)

Leider hast du nicht wirklich deutlich geschrieben, was genau in diesem Jingle drin sein soll.

Falls du "nur" etwas bestehendes Audiomaterial zusammenschnipseln möchtest, sollte da ein halbwegs gescheiter Audioeditor ausreichen.
Wenns nix kosten soll, wäre da Audacity recht brauchbar.
Auf der Kost-Was-Seite gibts dann Programme wie Steinberg WaveLab oder Adobe Audition (ehemals Syntrillium CoolEdit).

Wenn du allerdings Musik darin verwenden willst, dann brauchst du eine Sequencersoftware sowie passende Instrumente (diese können durchaus virtuell sein, d.h. im PC berechnet oder gesampelt werden).

Der Sequencer sollte VST-Instrumente (VSTi) unterstützen, da wären z.B. Fruity Loops, Logic oder Cubase brauchbar, wobei die letzteren Beiden recht teuer sind.

Übrigens gibt es viele kostenlose VST-Instrumente und -Effekte (einfach mal nach "free VST" googlen).

Ich habe zwar noch nie damit gearbeitet, aber für was Einfaches wird vielleicht auch der Magix Musik Maker reichen, je nachdem wie deine Ansprüche sind.

Zum Thema "Perfekt Produziert":
Ich sage es ungern, aber eine Software, die dir einen perfekt produzierten Track ausspuckt, gibt es nicht.
Um etwas perfekt zu produzieren, ist viel Aufwand erforderlich, und du musst dich sehr tief in die Thematik einarbeiten und dann in der Lage sein, dieses Wissen auf deine aktuelle Aufgabe anzuwenden.


----------



## chmee (15. Mai 2007)

Planung ist die halbe Miete.

Wenn man weiss, was es werden und wie es klingen soll, ist die Definition schon gemacht und die Suche nach den Sounds gestaltet sich wesentlich einfacher. Rumprobieren am Audiosystem bietet nur noch mehr Chaos ! -> Nicht ausser Acht lassen, dass beim kreativen Rumprobieren natürlich auch sehr tolle Dinge entstehen können.

Ich arbeite nicht MagixMusicMaker, ABER -> seit Einstellung des Logic-Supports auf Windows ist die Audio-Engine in eben jenes Programm eingeflochten worden. Für 99EUR eine sehr interessante Sache !

Links:
http://www.radiowoche.de/index.php?area=1&p=static&page=jingles
 "Jingles" eingeben, da findet man doch genug !

mfg chmee


----------



## <desty> (15. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen 

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten! Also was den Jingle angeht: Es soll am Ende jedes Werbespots ein kurzer Einspieler erscheinen, indem die wörter

"Fachbereich 2 - Medienproduktion -> Fachhochschule blabla" erklingen sollen (Die Stimme dabei mit einem Vokoder verfremdet). Musik soll da nicht erklingen.. eher sowas im Stil von Winamp (hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.. der erste Winamp start zb.)


Welchen Vokoder empfehlt ihr mir? Free ist immer gut.. ansonsten habe ich ein paar Möglichkeiten an anderen Kram zu kommen, da es sich um ein _Studienprojekt handelt


----------

